# Comment désactiver manuellement le fil pilote d'un convecteur connecté (pour autoriser les commandes manuelles)



## michel-angelo (24 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour. J'ai une installation che chauffage électrique par convecteurs pilotés par fils pilotes. Ceci est abordé dns une réponse à un post séparé (Chauffage électrique et HomeKit). Les automatismes, c'est bien mais il y a des moments où rien ne remplace le commandes manuelles. Selon la théorie, c'est possible, chaque convecteur piloté ayant un commutateur à cinq positions:

Arrêt

Hors Gel (correspondant à une consigne de thermostat de 7°C)

Fonctionnement automatique par fl pilote

Eco (correspondant à une consigne de thermostat de Confort - 5,5°c)

Confort (correspondant à une consigne de température ajustée autour de 20°C au moyen d'un potentiomètre)

J'utilise des modules Z-Wave Qubino, chacun alimenté par le courant d'alimentation du convecteur

Pour trois des cinq modèles de convecteurs à fil pilote installés chez moi (entre autre des Atlantic), le branchement d'un module à fil pilote interdit le fonctionnement manuel. 

Quelqu'un aurait-il fait une pareille expérience ?
Solution, pour rétablir le fonctionnement manuel sans démonter et exclure le module ?
Peut-on mettre un interrupter entre le fil pilote et le module ?

Merci d'avance pour toute réponse.


----------

